# Slight Changes



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've decided to restructure the forum layout slightly by adding a seperate _Fiction and Art_ category to the main index after noticing a massive demand for short stories.

This layout should draw more attention to the work you guys write and make it a whole lot easier for readers to find your submissions.

The 40k fluff and WHFB fluff area should continue to be used for discussing army, chapter or character related fluff. 

Hope this helps develop the fiction side of the site.

Jez


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Idea:grin:


----------

